# What will my puppies look like?



## Torixoxx (Mar 20, 2018)

Sire is Black and Tan show lines and Dam is Czech working lines (sable) she is 5 weeks pregnant and hoping to get an idea of what they are going to look like


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

They will look like mixed lines. Could favor one or the other or neither.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 16, 2018)

You have better chances for sables and lesser chances for black and tan, so I think (for example) you'd get 4 sables and 2 black and tans out of a 6-pup litter. The grandparents' genes may throw you a surprise too. 

A Locus (Agouti) 
CHROMOSOME 24
Determines whether hair pigment is produced in a banded red and black pattern or solid black. Fawn or sable (ay) is dominant to wolf sable (aw) which is dominant to black-and-tan (at), which is in turn dominant to recessive black (a).

Citations: Berryere et al 2005 , Dreger and Schmutz 2011 ,

More information: Dog Coat Colour Genetics
K Locus (Dominant Black)
CHROMOSOME 16
Causes a dominant black coat. Dogs with a dominant KB allele have black coats regardless of their genotype at the A locus; the coat color of dogs homozygous for the recessive ky allele are controlled by A locus. Alleles: KB > ky

Citations: Candille et al 2007


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Czech can have solid black recessive.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Torixoxx said:


> Sire is Black and Tan show lines and Dam is Czech working lines (sable) she is 5 weeks pregnant and hoping to get an idea of what they are going to look like


A little off topic but since show line temperaments can be very different from that of working lines, aren't you even the least bit curious as to getting an idea of what your pup's temperament might be like?

Out of curiosity, is the sire an American show line or a West German show line?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I am basing this on the sire being German show lines. If the female is homozygous for sable then you will get all sable puppies. If she carries black, you will get sables and dark b/t. If she carries b/t you will get sables and b/t. If she carries bi-color you will get sables and mostly dark b/t.


----------

